
How to Think about EC2 vs. Lambda - DVassallo
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1184870595638353920
======
zucker42
I don't get why this is different than thinking of it as servers vs
serverless. Isn't a "code runner" rather than a complete computer what
serverless means?

